# Web Site used for different companies store to order their clothing



## briachtor (Dec 3, 2007)

who and what are you guys using for a web site that has the capabilities of having different pages for different companies/ schools and businesses to log into and order clothing with payments being taken?
Thanks Brian


----------



## texasranger (Sep 2, 2017)

Not sure I understand what you're looking for. We have started using Magento for our website. You list your products, any variations, quantities etc. Then you set your shipping rates, payment methods, etc. Users can check order status, etc. We are using maybe 5% of the features available, it's quite amazing what it can do.


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

I am not sure what you are looking for


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

briachtor said:


> who and what are you guys using for a web site that has the capabilities of having different pages for different companies/ schools and businesses to log into and order clothing with payments being taken?
> Thanks Brian


Most ecommerce sites can do this for you really. In Shopify it's called Collections. In Woocommerce it's called Grouped Products.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Opencart multi-store


----------

